# مطلوب شريك ممول لمشروع قائم شركة سياحية بدبي تقوم بكافة اعمال السياحة بربح عالي



## aminbig (2 يناير 2014)

مطلوب شريك ممول لمشروع قائم شركة سياحية بدبي تقوم بكافة اعمال السياحة بربح عالي
مطلوب شريك ممول لمشروع قائم شركة سياحية بدبي تقوم بكافة اعمال السياحة بربح عالي
الشركة تعمل وقائمة ذات دخل عالي بحاجة الى شريك بالنصف او الربع ويحصل على كافة الضمانات لضمان الربح المالي من خلال الحجوزات ورحلات الشركة وكافة اعمالها​ 
يرجى التواصل مع السيد امين ابو عامر هاتف: 00971555056055
او مع الاخ وائل جوهر 00971552489845


----------

